# It band



## ZenPete (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I can't get into my physician's office until Tuesday (I did make an appointment), but I wonder if someone can shed some light on this. 

I had the flu four weeks ago and it kept me out of class for roughly two weeks. I came back to my dojang and started working out, but also added some elliptical training and cardio boxing to help get myself feeling "better" (the fatigue from the flu was brutal and I had a lot of trouble doing anything). Two nights ago, I was sparring and I threw a right leg turning kick. This caused a sharp pain in my knee, as well as up my hip. 

I sat down, massaged it out, and went back in. Threw the same kick and bam - pain. 

Suffice to say, I tried to do some form today and pivoting on my leg is causing pain enough to make me almost buckle. My knee is not swollen and there is no pain at the joint line, but even today, I'm having trouble walking on my right leg - pain is in my knee and my upper hip. 

My guess is IT band and it's probably from overdoing it after the flu (thanks, flu!), but I wanted to see if anyone had any other thoughts. Either way, I'm out until it heals, which blows, and I have been stretching and using a foam roller (which is incredibly painful). 

Thanks for the input! 

-Pete


----------

